# How to build a cheap wooden bridge



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

It just takes a little patience!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2323364/What-health-safety-say-The-amazing-Indonesian-root-tree-bridge-took-26-years-build--local-folklore-believed-makes-dreams-reality-swim-beneath-it.html


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's really amazing thanks for sharing that Mike.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

Isn't that how Robin Hood and Little John got into a scrap?  All kidding aside… That's a very cool bridge. What you can do when time is not an issue.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd be afraid that the roots would grab at my feet while walking across.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow! That sure is a cool bridge! I guess trees can help people in more way that I know about!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

that was really cool mike, ive got lots of bamboo here and lots of things that like to vine…maybe i should have a moat dug, fill it with croc's and see if folks want to swim with the gods of the nyle


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Now if I could just grow a larger workshop from a tree. *Grizz* I suggest you at least have a swinging vine above the moat to give folks a fighting chance!


----------



## ggardner (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks cool!

Love it!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

That is cool.
Thanks for sharing Mike.


----------

